# Would You Like This Pool for Your Home?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's a unique pool, shaped like a violin...looks kinda neat to me!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Liberace had a pretty cool pool.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd kinda like one inspired by nature,


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2014)

That is lovely, TG


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 8, 2014)

No link SB  ????

Saw one pictured that had it's own beach built in at one end and a 'waterfall' at the other once and was consumed with envy.  Then I thought about the maintenance and recovered.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 8, 2014)

No thanks. Plus I'm too lazy to maintain one.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> No thanks. Plus I'm too lazy to maintain one.



Took care of the family pool when I was a teenager.  Loved it!  Of course, I am a waterbaby . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> No link SB  ????



Sorry Di, here's a link...http://westchester.lohudblogs.com/2013/12/24/gold-award-for-that-bedford-pool-shaped-like-a-violin/  Reposted the photo too, seemed to turn into a black X for me.


----------



## Justme (Feb 10, 2014)

I would like to live as far away from water features as possible!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

Justme said:


> I would like to live as far away from water features as possible!



Wait until the next hosepipe ban!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

Justme said:


> I would like to live as far away from water features as possible!



Por que?  (WHY?)


----------



## Justme (Feb 10, 2014)

Because our previous property was yards from a small river, and although it had never been known to flood the house it came too close for comfort once, and gave me sleepless nights thereafter. I swore that we would NEVER live near a water feature again when we decided to sell and move to another smaller home in 2012!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

Justme said:


> Because our previous property was yards from a small river, and although it had never been known to flood the house it came too close for comfort once, and gave me sleepless nights thereafter. I swore that we would NEVER live near a water feature again when we decided to sell and move to another smaller home in 2012!



OK, I can understand that.  For myself, I am so irresistibly drawn to the ocean I continue to live in a tsunami zone.


----------



## nan (Feb 10, 2014)

Would love it if somebody else could pay for the water,and filtering costs


----------



## Justme (Feb 11, 2014)

I used to live on a small island as a child and was used to the sea, but I can't say I miss it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 11, 2014)

The lake was the reason we bought this house. I wouldn't want to maintain a pool though.


----------

